# My new a frame coop for my silkies.



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)

mr_uk said:


> View attachment 17390
> View attachment 17391
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


This is not finished yet still have shingles to go on roof and feeder and watered to fit.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

PVC would be a great tool for the feeder and water.. keep that clean low profile look you have. Looks good mate, cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you. 



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

While I like the design for flight birds, it could prove problematic for non flying Silkies. Especially if they're bearded. Even with the ramp it is very steep and will be a challenge for them getting in and out.


----------



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)

The ramps no fitted yet it's just sitting in there. For photo purposes. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're missing the point, Silkies are not going to like or want to use a steep ramp and from the pics it looks like its going to be too steep. Even the hubs, who was not involved in my Silkies, says no way will they use it. When I had to use ramps, they were four feet long 8 inches wide and traveled to an average of 16 inches in height. Even then I had to modify with outdoor carpet and teach the birds how to use it.


----------



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)

Mine use a ramp all the time in the smaller coop i have them in right now. 
That's where they lay their eggs in the nest box at the top of the coop


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

